# Bass Reeves: The Real Lone Ranger



## gully_foyle (Aug 17, 2013)

I just came across this fascinating article Is this the real Lone Ranger?. The arguments are tenuous at best, but I don't care. It has brought to my attention a larger than life man who transcended the politics of his times. Ofcourse I don't blindly believe it all, but clearly there is enough documented evidence that he now sits astride a colossal horse in a 6 metre statue. The photo of him is interesting and worrying. He looks like Will Smith. Will! Don't do it! Rumour has it that Morgan Freeman was considering playing him, I guess with CGI they can edit out the walking frame!


----------



## Bowler1 (Nov 11, 2013)

A nice story and a sad story in one. I'm not a big fan of revisionist history, but here there is a good case for it. However, I think the Lone Ranger connection is tenuous at best.


----------

